# Race Face Ride XC Kurbel abziehen: Welchen Abzieher??



## CelticGlasgow (20. Februar 2015)

Moin Zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich möchte die Kettenblätter erneuern und muss die Kurbel dafür abziehen (Race Face Ride XC). Die 8mmm Schraube ist runter, jetzt muss ein Abzieher verwendet werden. So sieht das jetzt aus (Vergleichsbild einer baugleichen Deus XC Kurbel): 

http://forum.mountainbike-magazin.d...219086840-race-face-deus-xc-kurbel-deusxc.jpg

Ich habe gelesen, dass man einen ISIS kompatiblen Abzieher benötigt. Kann damit leider nichts anfangen. 
Hoffe hier kann mir Jemand helfen. 

Viele Grüe aus Hamburg


----------



## SchrottRox (21. Februar 2015)

Moin moin,

entweder mit sowas: Park Tool CCP-22C Kurbelabzieher M22x1
oder wenn´s billig sein soll: Tut´s auch...

Grüße,
Al


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

